
Ways Researchers Test Bird Intelligence - bootload
https://www.audubon.org/news/bird-iq-tests-8-ways-researchers-test-bird-intelligence
======
miltondts
Also related and provides an interesting view of creativity is this two part
video: part1- [https://youtu.be/QKSvu3mj-14](https://youtu.be/QKSvu3mj-14)
part2 - [https://youtu.be/erhmslcHvaw](https://youtu.be/erhmslcHvaw)

------
dschiptsov
I hope researchers doesn't measure looking times after confusing them with
concepts they are lacking, like "psycologists" do with babies?)

